# Meine Kois im Winter



## willi1954 (19. Jan. 2013)

Moin

hab mal meine Unterwasserkamera in den Teich abgesenkt, um mal zu schauen, was die Kois
da so treiben. Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt, leider kann man nur 9 MB hochladen, hoffe die
Qualität ist ausreichend. Die kleinen orangenen sind Goldelritzen, ein paar __ Barsche und eine __ Nase
sind auch zu sehen.

Ansonsten alles Gute für 2013

Willi


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Hallo Willi,
tolle Idee, ich hab gedacht, es sei ruhiger um diese Jahreszeit unter Wasser !


----------



## guenter (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Hallo Willi, 

meine stehen gaaaanz still.


----------



## Andi1104 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

grias euch,

meine sind diesen Winter auch so "aktiv".
Hat sicher damit zu tun das es diesen Winter noch nicht sooo kalt war


----------



## lotta (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

meine sind in der IH, bei 5°C bis 6°C und scheinen sich recht wohl zu fühlen...
bewegen sich wenig, aber doch hin und wieder ein bissel...
TOLLES video WILLI


----------



## Deuned (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hab mal meine Unterwasserkamera in den Teich abgesenkt, um mal zu schauen, was die Kois
> da so treiben. Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt, leider kann man nur 9 MB hochladen, hoffe die
> ...



Hallo Willi,

sei doch bitte so nett und sage etwas mehr zu deinem Film:Wie tief hing die Kamera und vor allen Dingen,hattest du eine Teichheizung aktiviert,denn die Aktivität der Fische erstaunt mich doch sehr!


----------



## willi1954 (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Ja, kein Problem. Als ich den Film machte, war das Wetter noch deutlich wärmer. Am 9.01. hatten wir Tagestemperaturen von ca 8 Grad +, auch nachts war es deutlich über 0. 
Die Kamera hing ca 160cm tief, allerdings trauten sich die Kois nicht näher als 50cm an die Kamera heran, 
sie war Ihnen wohl zu suspekt.
Nun bedeckt eine dicke Eisschicht den Teich, und ich glaub es ist nun ruhe eingekehrt.

Teichheizung benutze ich keine. Der Teich hat ca 70 m³, den zu Beheizen dürfe teuer werden.

LG Willi


----------



## mcreal (27. Jan. 2013)

lotta schrieb:


> meine sind in der IH, bei 5°C bis 6°C und scheinen sich recht wohl zu fühlen...
> bewegen sich wenig, aber doch hin und wieder ein bissel...
> TOLLES video WILLI



Hallo,

Auf dem Foto sieht es für mich so aus,als hättest Du in Deiner IH Sand oder ganz feinen Kies als Bodengrund,ist das richtig?
Falls ja,ist die IH gepumpt oder mit Bodenablauf?



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotta (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

hallo mike,
 ja ich habe eine dünne schicht quarzsand drin, und eine filterpumpe (set) 
außerdem 2 zwischenfilter, mit verschiedenen matten grob, fein, und vlies, außerdem "damenstrumpf "
 ich bin noch so ganz am anfang, aber den fischen scheint es seit 4 monaten echt gut zu gehen, wasserwerte super!
wenn es jemanden interessiert, zeige ich gerne mehr fotos, 
von meiner (bis jetzt noch ) stümperhaften IH


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*



lotta schrieb:


> hallo mike,
> ja ich habe eine dünne schicht quarzsand drin, und eine filterpumpe (set)
> wenn es jemanden interessiert, zeige ich gerne mehr fotos,
> von meiner (bis jetzt noch ) stümperhaften IH



Hallo Sabine,

ja bitte Fodos darüber.:beten

Habe vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung gestanden, ganz feinen Kies bzw. Sand als Bodengrund in die IH einzubringen.
Da die IH auch "nur" gepumpt ist,hatte ich allerdings bedenken,das die Pumpe davon schaden nehmen kann oder im Filter ständig Sand landet.
Denn meine kleinen Wasserschweinchen beackern den Bodengrund dementsprechend.

Deshalb habe ich mich für etwas gröberen Kies entschieden.Die einzelenen Steinchen sind somit zu groß um durch den Pumpenkorb gelangen zu können.
Welche Erfahrung hast Du den damit bisher gemacht?


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

hallo mike, 
ich habe einfach meine pumpe etwas höher , auf einen umgedrehten, gewölbten dachziegel, gestellt! 
 und siehe da,
es klappt prima.
in meinen filtern kommt kein bisschen sand an.
Ausserdem benutzen die fische die höhle, als versteck.
fotos stelle ich gerne noch heute abend, oder morgen ein


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

lotta schrieb:


> fotos stelle ich gerne noch heute abend, oder morgen ein


*freu* 


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

so mike,
wie versprochen 
schicke ich dir ein paar fotos.
erschrecke aber nicht, wie schon gesagt, ist es meine allererste, noch sehr  unprofessionelle IH !
du siehst das große becken (ca 600 liter), dann die tonne, als wasserzusatz (ca 300 liter ),
dann die filterpumpe, höher gestellt.
ausserdem, 2 selbstbaufilter, bestehend aus verschiedenen filtermatten und vlies unten drunter.
so, nun viel spass beim anschauen, 
aber bitte nicht über mich lachen


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Hey sabine, warum soll man darüber lachen?! Hauptsache den fischen gehts gut und es funktioniert alles. Manchmal ist eben phantasie und kreativität gefragt


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Sabine,

vielen Dank für die Bilder.
Ich wüßte auch nicht was daran lächerlich sein sollte.
Im Gegenteil,man muß halt das beste aus den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten machen.Und wenn es deinen Fischis gut geht,ist doch alles supi.:thumbup:

Hier findest Du übrigens ein paar Bilder von meiner IH.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=417069


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

DANKE, 
Moonlight und Mike, dass ihr mich nicht verspottet habt
vielleicht werde ich mich nächstes jahr nochmal an eine  bessere lösung machen.
aber eigentlich habe ich ja vor, meinen teich um einiges tiefer (oder höher) zu bekommen, 
um die fische dann draußen :hai
überwintern zu lassen.
aber, da es dabei einige schwierigkeiten gibt, muss vielleicht doch eine bessere IH her.
2 fotos möchte ich noch eben hinzufügen,
da sieht man, wie ich den pumpenfilter höher gestellt habe  und wie gut es den fischen geht.
die wasserwerte sind bestens, das freut mich. ich hatte schon mächtig respekt vor diesem winterprojekt.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Hallo Sabine,

vielen Dank für die Bilder. :knuddel

Den Sand hätte ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen eher entfernt als die Pumpe höher zu stellen.
Die Köttel landen auf den Boden und werden nicht von der Pumpe gut in den Vorfilter befördert.
Ich dachte auch erst: Die brauchen etwas Bodengrund. Aber die Vorstellung, dass sie dann meist ihre Hinterlassenschaften durchwühlen sollte etwas nachdenklich machen. 

Viel hängt natürlich von der Umwälzrate ab. Ist die hoch genug, finden die Ausscheidungen schon schnell ihren Weg.


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Den Sand hätte ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen eher entfernt als die Pumpe höher zu stellen.
> Die Köttel landen auf den Boden und werden nicht von der Pumpe gut in den Vorfilter befördert.
> Ich dachte auch erst: Die brauchen etwas Bodengrund. Aber die Vorstellung, dass sie dann meist ihre Hinterlassenschaften durchwühlen sollte etwas nachdenklich machen.
> 
> Viel hängt natürlich von der Umwälzrate ab. Ist die hoch genug, finden die Ausscheidungen schon schnell ihren Weg.



Ich hatte ja auch lange überlegt ob Bodengrund in der IH oder nicht,nachdem ich im ersten Jahr meine IH ohne Bodengrund hatte.
Aber wenn man jetzt sieht,wie gern sie im Kies herum wühlen,empfinde ich die Entscheidung für richtig.
Zumal,wenn man das ganze mit Pumpe betreibt,diese eh nicht den kompletten Grund absaugen kann.Auch ohne Kies oder Sand,bleiben da an einigen Stellen ein paar Knödel liegen,die ich dann via Kescher raus hole.
Momentan wühle ich den Kies so aller zwei Woche auf dem Grund mit einer Art "Gummischieber" um.So wühle ich den liegen gebliebenen Dreck noch etwas auf,was dann von Pumpe und Skimmer wieder eingesaugt werden kann.
Das ist mit Sand sicherlich etwas problematischer.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

mike und jörg
da hab ich noch eine frage, zu den "knödeln!...
bei ca 5-6°C,, füttere ich ja nicht mehr, also kommen wohl auch keine -
 oder nahezu keine knödel, woher auch
dann ist das mit dem sand oder kies doch kein problem, oder?


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Hi Mike,
ich hatte auch Kies drin und umrühren musste ich nicht. Das haben die Koi erledigt. Jeder Stein wurde schön abgelutscht.
Dieses Jahr verzichte ich ganz darauf. Je nach Besatz kann der Gammel in den "Ecken" schon eine Belastung darstellen.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Sabine,
da ist was dran 
Ich wollte eigentlich noch schreiben, dass ich dieses Jahr keine 20° mehr fahre um die auch schön wachsen zu sehen.

Wie Mike schon schrieb ist ein umrühren nicht schlecht, damit der Dreck rauskommt.
In der IH sind es viele auf kleinem Raum und da muss man besonders vorsichtig sein.
Das Immunsystem arbeitet kaum und da könnte es die schwachen erwischen.
Mit deiner guten Filterung solltest du es aber soweit im Griff haben.
Immer schön WW machen.


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

danke jörg, ich mache tapfer WW
UND  noch so am rande,
_wenn die IH rund ist?_lol
wo sind dann die GAMMELECKEN ???


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Kois im Winter*

Wahrscheinlich im bodengrund. Eigentlich macht man so was in einer ih nicht, wegen der bakterienansammlung neg. bakterien. Ich werde es nicht verteufeln, hab ja auch einen pf (den viele verteufeln). Wichtig ist der regelmäßige tww und ständige komtrolle, dann geht das sicher. Bisher klappte es ja auch


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr verzichte ich ganz darauf. Je nach Besatz kann der Gammel in den "Ecken" schon eine Belastung darstellen.



Hallo Jörg,

das stimmt.Obwohl auch meine Fischies,den Kies ordentlich umwühlen,(wenn ich den Kies mit dem Schieber nochmal selbst durch wühle und dabei wieder alles schön eben mache,ist nach spätestens zwei Tagen alles wieder durcheinander geschoben.Man sieht dann wieder ein "großes Loch" im Kiesgrund,so das die Folie wieder raus schaut und in den Ecken sich der Kies wieder "stappelt"..)
Und trotzdem helfe ich von Hand nochmal dabei nach,weil ich weiß wie gefährlich sich dies entwickeln kann.

@Sabine 
O.k.wenn Du quasi auf Grund der Temp.sowieso nicht fütterst,ist das bei Dir sicherlich nicht das Problem

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

